# Looking for work South Suburbs/Northern IL



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

I am a firefighter with 9 years snow removal experience. I have a IL Non CDL 'B' & Nextel. I have experience with the following:
CAT, Volvo, Case, and New Holland wheeled end loaders
bobcats
heavy duty salters/plows
ATV's

I have worked for the last 7 years with my current contact. He lost two of his major accounts and his kids have grown up so he is not looking for as many employees. All of his accounts were large trucking terminals in Bedford Park, Bridgeview and Markham.

I have a diesel truck but do not currently have the funds for a plow. I have a trailer to haul a bobcat or ATV if you need.

I am looking to establish new contacts in the area for the next snow season. I work in Waukegan and live in Tinley Park. I am not interested in residential only commerical. This summer I am looking into upgrading to a CDL.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

Would you be willing to travel out to the Elmhurst area?


----------



## stevie b (Jan 19, 2008)

*Hey elmhurst guy!*

HEY STEVIE B HERE i plow western subs too.....hinsdale oakbrook .......elmhurst also.. u need any help ,,,give me a call...630-863-8733


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

2003ctd;757517 said:


> Would you be willing to travel out to the Elmhurst area?


I prefer to stay in the south suburbs or by my work at Great Lakes Naval Base.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

What areas and what kind of work?
-Wheeled End Loader
-Bobcat
-Salter
-Residential/Commercial


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Bump to top- Winter 2009


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I work east side of chicago and oak lawn as well as south suburbs. Anyone looking for a subcontractor? I have an F250 SD 3/4 ton 4x4 with a Boss 8" straight.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

I am still debating putting a plow on my daily driver. Having the Diesel in my setup, most mfr's do not spec anything bigger than a 7'6". I would prefer at least an 8 with my turning radius. I have more searching to do over on the Ford side of the site.


----------



## HD61CUIN (Dec 21, 2001)

Snowing....


----------

